# Murfreesboro, TN 2x show this weekend?



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Anyone plan on going to this? I need points so I pretty much have to go. 

Wasn't going to post just in case others decide to go and beat me making me lose out on much needed points, but I'm throwing caution to the wind. 


I plan to be there around 10:30/11am.

See ya there!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

anyone?

I know John (pionkej) is planning to swing by to hang out for a bit.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

I'll be there and I thought I heard Kirk was going to be there too.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Cool. See ya there!


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Modex: Kirk 83.3, Erin 74.3


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

once again, Kirk shows up and mops the floor.

i'm sending in this mosconi dsp to get updated because tuning with it is making me want to commit suicide when i try to tune thanks to all the stupid bugs.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

bikinpunk said:


> once again, Kirk shows up and mops the floor.
> 
> i'm sending in this mosconi dsp to get updated because tuning with it is making me want to commit suicide when i try to tune thanks to all the stupid bugs.


What's the issue? 

I was a lucky guy to get one with firmware 1.9, accident but newest is still v1.2 I think.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

AFAIK there is no FW 1.9. I just sent mine back for the 1.2 upgrade.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

bikinpunk said:


> AFAIK there is no FW 1.9. I just sent mine back for the 1.2 upgrade.


Yeah. I know that's why I had to send my unit back to Orca. Been without music since The Vinny. They have a hard time keeping these in stock also

Yeah the 1.2 flash is needed. Then you can update it yourself


I think the 1.9 firmware was for the "One series with built in dsp". Not sure but it was 1.9. They also confirmed at Orca.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

What is "one series with built in dsp"?


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> What is "one series with built in dsp"?


I think he's referring too the Gladen One Series amps that have the DSP built into them.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

chefhow said:


> I think he's referring too the Gladen One Series amps that have the DSP built into them.


Thanks !!

Yes something like this:

MOSCONI America | GLADEN ONE 120.4 DSP


----------

